# Prime Rib (Reheating with SV)



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

*SV Reheating my Prime Rib*

I had 2 leftover slices of Prime Rib from our 49th Wedding Anniversary Dinner, and couldn’t think of a better way to reheat them.
Over the years, I’ve tried all kinds of ways to reheat Medium Rare Steak, and none were Great. Grilling, Nuking, Broiling, Pan heating, Oven heating all were either "So-So" or worse. All those ways would make them “More Done” in order to heat them up. That’s why I normally ended up slicing leftover steaks thin & heating it up for Sammies.

However now that I have this Sous Vide Supreme, I can turn my leftover Steaks & Prime Rib slices back into the awesome pieces of meat they once were!! All you have to do is heat it at a slightly lower Temp than they were originally Done to keep them from cooking again.

So the First Reheat Night I put one in my SV at 132° for 90 minutes.
Then Torched it to get it all Bubbly & Pretty.
Mrs Bear added some Baked Taters & Mixed Veggies on the side.
This Prime Rib tasted just like it did fresh out of my Smoker on the first night, and you can see what the inside looks like in the Pics below.

Then the Second Reheat Night I did the same thing with my SV, but Seared it a little differently.
First I sliced up a Baked Tater, and Fried it in Butter until it got nice a Brown & Crispy on the outside.
Then I removed the Tater slices & Dropped the Prime Rib Slice right in the Super heated leftover Butter & and flipped it around for a minute or two.
Then I removed it, cut a piece off for Mrs Bear, plated mine, added the Tater slices & some Pickled Red Beets.
Then another Pic for you guys to see.


Hope you all enjoy my Pics,

Bear



2 of these were Leftover Slices of Prime Rib from our 49th Anniversary Dinner:






 


In the SV Rack, ready for a Hot Bath:





 


Fresh out of SV:





 


Torching to sear & get nice & Bubbly:





 


Check the Inside--Just like it was when fresh out of my Smoker:





 


Bear's First Helping, with Baked Tater & Mixed Veggies:





 


*Second Leftover Prime Rib Supper*

Another Prime Rib Slice in rack & ready for a Hot Bath:





 


Frying up some Baked Tater Slices:





 


Checking the Inside after Searing in Frying Pan(MMMmmm):





 


Bear's Supper with Fried Baked Tater Slices & Pickled Red Beets:


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks mighty tasty there Mr. Bear --------- I thought I was the only one who likes beets ??
I will have to try that.
Gary


----------



## weedeater (Dec 12, 2017)

Bear you are making me hungry!  Gonna have to find some lunch.  Looks really good and I know it tasted like a slice of heaven.
Weedeater


----------



## gary s (Dec 12, 2017)

I had one thick slice let from the one I did last week, Ill use your method when I reheat hit.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

gary s said:


> Looks mighty tasty there Mr. Bear --------- I thought I was the only one who likes beets ??
> I will have to try that.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Mrs Bear eats beets more often than I do, but I'm helping her empty the jar, so I can put some Eggs in it.:D
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

weedeater said:


> Bear you are making me hungry!  Gonna have to find some lunch.  Looks really good and I know it tasted like a slice of heaven.
> Weedeater



Thank You Weedeater!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 13, 2017)

gary s said:


> I had one thick slice let from the one I did last week, Ill use your method when I reheat hit.
> 
> Gary




Great !!
Let me know how you like it !!

Bear


----------

